# Bose Speakers



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

One other annoying problem. My 92' SE came to me with an aftermarker pioneer stereo in it with only the passengers side front door speaker working. Figuring the pioneer may have had blown out the other channels I swapped it out for a good head unit from my old pathfinder that I know had 4 good channels (much nicer unit to boot). Still only the one speaker works. I visited my favorite u-pull-it and nabbed the rear speakers and amp modules from a 91' GXE. As it turns out the connector is little different, still a 4-pin but mine are blue and just a bit wider then the white ones on the GXE speakers. I was able to jam it in though but still no sound. I tried just swapping just the speaker...no sound. grrr... Does anyone know if there is some other junction I should look at? Why do these speaker/amps have 4 wires? I am guessing 2 are 12v power and the other 2 are the signal???


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

as you saw, the speaker connector changes from 91 to 92. on a car originally equipped with a bose system there is an amp at each speaker which recieves a low voltage input similar to that of line out on an aftermarket H/U. it is then amplified to a low resistance output for the speakers. the bose speaker uses a much lower than normal resistance. those 4 wires are 12v+, 12v-, and the +&- of the signal. 
your best option is to bypass the amps at the speakers and use new speakers


----------

